# gaming build 100k maxxxxx.........



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:bf 3, hitman, cod, batman, mass effect 3, max payne 3, fifa 13, far cry 3, prototype 2,

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:100k....... not a penny more...

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes but don't know how to do so would like motherboard in which overclocking is easy...

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 tb hdd and 120gb ssd too

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes full hd led.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:nothing.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: nov end or dec 1st week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: i will try myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: delhi... no problem if cod is available..

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:i want to include ups also...


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 15, 2012)

Check out gameranand's 130K build topic, that should give you a head start into picking the right components. 

First thing that comes to mind is, dropping the proc to an i5-3570K.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

_AkasH_ said:


> Check out gameranand's 130K build topic, that should give you a head start into picking the right components.
> 
> First thing that comes to mind is, dropping the proc to an i5-3570K.



i saw that but his budget is 134k mine is 100k.


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 15, 2012)

Processor	Intel Core i5 3570K	13k
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10k
RAM	Corsair Vengeance 2.0 1600MHz 2 x 4GB	3K
Hard Drive	WD 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive Black Edition (WD2002FAEX)	5.5K

Graphics Card	7950 24K (check out local prices, will be lower) Asus AMD/ATI HD7950-DC2T 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
I had initally put 7970 @37K, but that is more suited for multiple monitor setup, this card should be more than enough for any game.

Power Supply	Corsair HX650	6.5K
Cabinet	Carbide 300         	4.5K

Keyboard	- Don't know much about KBs. How much you planning to spend on KB?

Mouse	Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G500	3276

CPU CM Hyper 212 Evo	2K
Optical Drive	ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA	1040

Sub total - 72.5K.

You still have 27.5K to spend on monitor , speakers, keyboard and whatever extra you need.

Monitor - Size? You can get good 24" ones from 10K onwards.
Dell 24 inch LED - U2412 Monitor: Flipkart.com

Can get this monitor for 18K locally.

You can get a fancier case too if you have cash remaining.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

@_AkasH_ tx for the post
just wanted to ask where are you getting these prices from


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

Those prices are from different Online stores which also has been discussed in Anand's thread.\

Here is my suggestion:-

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 14K
Arsorck Z77 Extreme 6 @ 12.7K
Corsair Vengeance 2133 MHz 4GB X 2 @ 4.2K
WD Caviar Green 1 TB (64 MB Cache, SATA III) @ 4.7K
OCZ Vortex 3 128GB SSD @ 7.58K
Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro CPU Cooler @ 3K
Sapphire HD 7950 OC VaporX Edition @ 24K
Corsair GS700 PSU @ 5.83K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5K
BenQ GL2250HM 21.5" LED  @ 9K
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2.5K
Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 Channel Gaming Headset @ 4.2K

*Total*: 96.75K


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

Well about the price. You'll get better price for CPU at TheITWares and PrimeABGB, HDDs are somehow cheaper at Flipkart itself.
The price of that RAM is from primeabgb. 
Some prices are from a local store in Kolkata named "Vedant Computers" and they don't have any online portal so you have to contact them by phone. 
Cooler Master Hyper is available at 2275 at The ITWares and 2191 at Flipkart but its unavailable right row.
And the price of that HDD is wrong Black Edition is available at 10264 INR at flipkart however if you'll get a SSD then you should opt for a Green Edition 2 TB which would cost you around 5.8K at flipkart.
For GPU prices see SMC International and PrimeABGB, they have good prices for GPUs.

About KB, you should get Logitech G110 which would cost you around 3K I guess and for mouse better opt for G400 as it would be somewhat cheaper and would save some bucks. 
As for monitor, you can also get BenQ G2420HD which is also pretty good Monitor and I am currently using it, pretty good monitor I must say. Good VFM.
For Cabinet I would suggest you CM 690 II.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

@Cilus & @gameranand tx for ur replies



Cilus said:


> Those prices are from different Online stores which also has been discussed in Anand's thread.\
> 
> Here is my suggestion:-
> 
> ...



cilus dont u think that i should go for asrock z77 extreme 4 for mb and leave the gaming headset for the moment and get a gtx670



gameranand said:


>


can u tell exact price so that i can fix it in my budget


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ Even if you keep the extreme6 and gaming headset intact in your config, you can still strike off the 7950 and get a 670 within 100k budget.

Get the following:

GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD GTX 670 2GB DDR5

Gtx 670 is faster and provides options for better high in game settings than a 7950 even after 12.11 release.

Check the following links:

HARDOCP - Introduction - Fall 2012 GPU and Driver Comparison Roundup

AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

@ Naman
Price for which particular component ??


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Naman
> Price for which particular component ??



benq g2420 & cm 690 2



vickybat said:


> ^^ Even if you keep the extreme6 and gaming headset intact in your config, you can still strike off the 7950 and get a 670 within 100k budget.
> 
> Get the following:
> 
> ...


just for information does graphic card depends on the monitor....?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ I didn't exactly get that buddy? Could you please be a bit brief?

I guess you meant resolution. If it is, then yes. As you go up the resolution values, the need of a powerful gpu arises.

The difference between a single gpu performance like a 670 and a 7870 might be negligible in full hd.
But as you go higher i.e 2560x1600, a single 670 performs lot better and cards like 680 and 7970 perform even better.

This discussion is for a single gpu setup.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

ya i meant resolution 
in short
if i will buy benq g2420hd which graphic card should i buy?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2012)

For your budget, 670 is the way to go. Its extremely powerful for fullhd resolution.
So is a 7950.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

If you want best VFM then Sapphire HD 7870 or you can go for HD 7950 or GTX 670 also.
BenQ is available at around 9.5K at flipkart and at primeabgb its more than that so no need to mention that.
As for CM 690 II, The basic version is available with SMC at 4.5K and Advanced one with Flipkart at around 6K last time I checked.
You see selection of Cabinet is a very subjective matter, what I might love, you'll hate. Also look at NZXT and Lancool Cabinets as they are also quite good. Lancool K62 deserves a special mention, NZXT have quite funky looks, so choose as per your liking.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 16, 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 14K  Confirmed
Arsorck Z77 Extreme 6 @ 12.7K  .. how about gigabyte z77 ud3h
Corsair Vengeance 2133 MHz 4GB X 2 @ 4.2K Confirmed
WD Caviar Green 1 TB (64 MB Cache, SATA III) @ 4.7K would like at least blue or seagate barracuda
OCZ Vortex 3 128GB SSD @ 7.58K Confirmed
Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro CPU Cooler @ 3K does it give better performance over cm 212 ? how is deep cools ass?
Sapphire HD 7950 OC VaporX Edition @ 24K gtx 670 or 7950 confused
Corsair GS700 PSU @ 5.83K would like at least tx 650 or hx 650
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5K Confirmed
BenQ GL2250HM 21.5" LED @ 9K thinking about g2420hd @ 
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2.5K Confirmed
Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 Channel Gaming Headset @ 4.2K Dont need write know have creative 2.1 speakers will use them 

Also i wanted windows 7/8 and a ups all under 100k 

Total: 96.75K



gameranand said:


> If you want best VFM then Sapphire HD 7870 or you can go for HD 7950 or GTX 670 also.
> BenQ is available at around 9.5K at flipkart and at primeabgb its more than that so no need to mention that.
> As for CM 690 II, The basic version is available with SMC at 4.5K and Advanced one with Flipkart at around 6K last time I checked.
> You see selection of Cabinet is a very subjective matter, what I might love, you'll hate. Also look at NZXT and Lancool Cabinets as they are also quite good. Lancool K62 deserves a special mention, NZXT have quite funky looks, so choose as per your liking.


7970 is way out of my budget dude...
can only think about 7950 or 670 atm...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

DeepCool Ice Blade Pro does perform better than Evo with a margin of about 4-5C. So it depends on you whether you want to pay 700 for 4-5C or not.
Don't know much about ASS of DeepCool.
Hmm... As for UPS it would set you back for around 5.5K if you buy online as it would cost around 350-400 INR just for shipping.
Better to go with G2420HD as price difference is not much and you are getting 24" full HD monitor. 
As for GPU I guess you can't get wrong with any of those after latest drivers, do keep in mind that AMD's DirectCompute performance is much much better than Nvidia. For Depth knowledge dig up my thread for Cilus's Article about those topics. 

Read my previous post carefully, I was talking about 7870 not 7970.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2012)

*@ N@m@n*

About gpu, gtx 670 is superior than a 7950 in gaming. 7950 has better compute performance which doesn't make sense in your case.
And that 1k price difference between 670 and 7950 is well justified.

Read the links i gave before and decide. Either way, you can't go wrong.
My pick is the gigabyte 670 coz its faster out of the box in almost all titles.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

AFAIK, G2420HD is a LCD Display. Although it is a great display for its value, I would recommend you to go with a LED Display and currently better models are available within your budget. Look for BeQ V2410 LED around 11.6K or *AOC e2243Fw2* 22" IPS Panel based display @ 9K. The AOC one is having better IPS panel compared to the TN panel of other displays within comparable price range.

And yes, Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro is better than Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 17, 2012)

hey guyz got the pricing today
i5 3570k + msi z77 mpower 29200
gskill 1600 mhz 2 * 4gb 2800
1tb wd black 6100
asus dvdwr 1100
logitech g110 2500
cm 912 4600
confused in psu corsair tx 650 5500 / hx650 6600
and gpu msi 7950 oc - 21500 / msi 670 - 26000 / saphire 7950 oc - 22500
....
pls help


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

For PSU I would recommend HX 650.
For GPU I guess you can go for either Sapphire 7950 OC or MSI 670. You can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2012)

Just verified in Vedant Computers, the price of Sapphire* HD 7950 Vapor X OC with Boost* version is 20.6K + Vat. This version performs similarly as a GTX 670 after the new Catalyst 12.11 Beta 7 Driver release. I don't think you need to pay extra 5K for 5 FPS higher.
For PSU, TX 650 V2 is very good.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

I guess with that price 7950 is a no brainer. 

I guess with that price 7950 is a no brainer.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 17, 2012)

how is the ass of saphire...?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2012)

Please ask questions in proper way rather than posting like a community chat forum which is very hard to understand and not suitable for a Technical forum...This is not FB buddy.* Consider this as a Mod Warning*


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 17, 2012)

how is the after sale service of sapphire...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Pretty good. I had a good experience with my faulty Sapphire HD5770 RMA. They just replaced it in 4-5 days.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2012)

Your Motherboard should be an Asus Maximus V Gene or an  Asus P8Z77-V PRO. PSU TX650V2 is great and so is the GPU a HD 7950. I love the AsRock board and the features they are offering nbut if I had a budget like you would try to get either of the two for overclocking potential,stability and sound quality which are next to none at their respective price points.


----------



## theproffesor (Nov 19, 2012)

here's my suggestion 
asrock z77 extreme4@10.1k
g.skill 4gb*2 ripjaws @2.6k
corsair 400r@4.4k
i5 3570k @13.5k
seasonic eco 600w@4.3k fkart or a corsair hx650/tx650!!
Logitech g400@1.6k
a good kb for 600 frm Logitech
and a decent mouse pad
sapphire vapor-x hd7970ghz@31k
and a good 27" led display 1600p for 15k 
speakers ..I don't know depends on you
those prices are from nehru place [costtocost and computer empire ]
actually this is my rig except hd7970ghz and psu
I've a hd7870 @17k and a corsair vs550@3.1k(actually it's a good psu, I was worried when buying this but it turned out to be awesome ftw)

and the price of hd7970ghz shud be around 28k-29k ..don't know fo sure but it's lower than 31k 
ohh and add an Ssd I haveKingston v+200 128gb it's awesome and at your budget you should buy a Samsung 830 240gb
with a much cooler case (though I like my 400r)  like cm690 or a nzxt phantom evolved
and corsair hyper evo 212+


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2012)

i m getting these prices from smc and comp empire...
CPU - Intel i5 3570k 14200
PSU - corsair tx650 5500
RAM - Gskill ripjawsX 2 * 4gb 2700
HDD - WD 1 tb Black 6100
CPU cooler - CM 212 evo 2100
KB - g110 2500 
Mouse - g400 1600
OS - Windows 7 HP 6600
UPS - Microtek 1kva 3900
Total 46300
i m confused between remaining parts so please suggest.... Motherboard, Graphics Card, Monitor, Cabinet all within Rs.53,700/-


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't get Microteck UPS, instead get APC UPS. the 1.1KVA black around 5K is the best buy but if it is out of your range then try for the 700 VA (not sure about the exact power).


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Don't get Microteck UPS, instead get APC UPS. the 1.1KVA black around 5K is the best buy but if it is out of your range then try for the 700 VA (not sure about the exact power).



omg...  1.1k more now i cant fit gtx 670 have to go for 7950


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Take a 7950 and OC it.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2012)

dont you think that in future games features of nvidia graphic card like physX will play a huge role...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

No I think DirectCompute will have better advantage. As for PhysX you can add a 2K Nvidia card which can perform as a physX card only and the other card as GPU.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No I think DirectCompute will have better advantage. As for PhysX you can add a 2K Nvidia card which can perform as a physX card only and the other card as GPU.



well that is cool
so m going for 7950
which one shall i choose...
msi or saphire......?


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Sapphire


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> well that is cool
> so m going for 7950
> which one shall i choose...
> msi or saphire......?



Sapphire would be better than MSI.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

Motherboard - Asus Maximus V Gene - Rs 15,100
GPU - Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor X OC with Boost - Rs 21,424
Cabinet - Antec 1100/Corsair 400R - Rs 7200*/*Rs 4800
PHILIPS LED 24"(247E3LPH) - Rs 10,500

Rs 54,224*/*51,824


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Motherboard - Asus Maximus V Gene - Rs 15,100
> GPU - Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor X OC with Boost - Rs 21,424
> Cabinet - Antec 1100/Corsair 400R - Rs 7200*/*Rs 4800
> PHILIPS LED 24"(247E3LPH) - Rs 10,500
> ...



where are you getting these prices...?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

Vedant Computers - Kolkata
MD Computers - Kolkata
Cost to Cost - Delhi


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Vedant Computers - Kolkata
> MD Computers - Kolkata


will they ship to delhi...?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

MD will and so will Vedant but for Vedant contact Cilus he will tell you how to make payments. Vedant and MD both are reputed and has good service.

But dont get the cabinet shipped,shipping is way to high ,it wont make sense economically.

Maximus V Gene can be had for Rs 14,750!
Cabinet will be expensive at Rs 8200 in Kolkata elsewhere basically Antec is cheaper...eg Chennai.Get Corsair Instead as suggested.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 20, 2012)

will check prices in nehru place on thursday.....
by the way i m coming to kolkata next weak ....... so if prices are good can take with me...that too if airline alows to carry computer parts...


----------



## Myth (Nov 20, 2012)

Prioritize on gpu and mobo while asking for quotations. 
They are the major expenses and you will save some money if you purchase them wisely. 
Better to purchase the monitor and cabinet locally. 

Avoid anything in the hand luggage.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> will check prices in nehru place on thursday.....
> by the way i m coming to kolkata next weak ....... so if prices are good can take with me...that too if airline alows to carry computer parts...



When in Kolkata if you need any help while purchasing just let us Kolkatans know. If free will gladly come down and help you!!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

Don'y buy from Cost to Cost. I heard they have some bad reputation. I think their service was discussed in this forum also as I read that but don't remember the name of the thread.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> will check prices in nehru place on thursday.....
> by the way i m coming to kolkata next weak ....... so if prices are good can take with me...that too if airline alows to carry computer parts...



If you are coming within 29th of this month, I'll be there. The Incinerator , in fact we could have a small meet up.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ Sure.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No I think DirectCompute will have better advantage. As for PhysX you can add a 2K Nvidia card which can perform as a physX card only and the other card as GPU.



theoriticaly it is possible, but practically if you use such combination like 7950 with a GT520 as physx card overall performance in gaming will be less for example if you are getting 50fps with 7950 when you add the 520 fps drop will occur(you can think this as comparison to using two different speeded RAM, on use higher speeded RAM is limited by lower speed RAM).
so people who are considering to add a green card as dedicated physx processor,i'll suggest get atleast a gts450

@op don't worry about physx too few games use it. as gameranand said DirectCompute will have better future


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

If you a card anything starting from 9600GT or above, you won't get FPS drop. But in Game PhysX settings need to be adjusted to suit your PhysX card.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 20, 2012)

@the incinerator and @ cilus 
i would love to meet you guys and i m coming to attend a wedding on 26th and will leave on 30th so plenty of time to shop.....
but first will check price at smc and computer empire locally...



gameranand said:


> Don'y buy from Cost to Cost. I heard they have some bad reputation. I think their service was discussed in this forum also as I read that but don't remember the name of the thread.


thanks for the suggestion
i have never bought from that shop and will never buy....


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 21, 2012)

Umm.. IMO,
Sapphire 7950 3gb with boost- 24000
Asrock Z77 extreme 4 - 10000
AOC e2243FW2- ~9500
CM elite 431 plus- 4500.. 
 Total - 48k..


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 21, 2012)

Cilus said:


> If you are coming within 29th of this month, I'll be there. The Incinerator , in fact we could have a small meet up.



so we having a meetup? i will be bunking college...hopefully


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 12, 2012)

guys sorry for replying after long time
today went to nehru place and got the following price:
Processor	Intel Core i5 3570K	13890
Motherboard	Asrock z77 Extreme 6	12490
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 1600 MHz 8 GB (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)	3050
Hard Drive	Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB (WD1002FAEX) SATA 3 7200 RPM 	5800
Graphics Card	Sapphire 7950 vapor X	21700
Monitor	Dell ST2240L	8290
Power Supply	Corsair TX650 V2 650 Watt	5350
Cabinet	Corsair 400r	4550
CPU Cooler 	cm 212 evo	2000
Optical Drive	ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA  	1050
UPS	APC 1.1 kva	5000
OS	Windows 7 Home premium	6350
Price excluding vat	89520
vat @ 5%	4476
Price including vat	93996


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Check with Vedant Computers they have better prices for the products you mentioned. 

See THIS link.


----------



## Myth (Dec 12, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> Motherboard	Asrock z77 Extreme 6	12490



Ermm...why Asrock ?

Why not a asus v gene or a p8z77-v pro ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 12, 2012)

guess he got swayed by advertisement
*hides before the almighty fan boys come down*


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 12, 2012)

Myth said:


> Ermm...why Asrock ?
> 
> Why not a asus v gene or a p8z77-v pro ?



coz asus v gene not available right now and v pro worth rs 17k

email of vedant

typo
email id of vedant.....


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 12, 2012)

ved_info@vsnl.net


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 12, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> coz asus v gene not available right now and v pro worth rs 17k
> 
> email of vedant
> 
> ...



ved_info@vsnl.net


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

I think Maximus Gene is available with Vedant. Also try calling them I have given their numbers in a thread in shopping section. See that to get the numbers.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 12, 2012)

shall i call now or in morning


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Well call them in morning after 10:30 AM as they would be in shop at that time and would be able to give to exact information. On a side note do mention that you are from TDF to get better response and of course it would also increase our Forum Rep.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

sure will call him at 11 am sharp and tell them that we are from tdf...

hey guys few questions..
how many fans can maximus v gene support..?
is it worth buying 7970 vapor x over 7950 vapor x considering the price difference of 10k and also i will be using only one monitor @ 1080p..?
for monitor how about lg e2351vr and samsung s23a350...?


----------



## Amir5223 (Dec 13, 2012)

Buy 7950 vapor-x and overclock it to get the performance of 7970 Ghz. At the moment, 7950 is a great buy considering the value and performance it offers.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2012)

HD 7950 is pure VFM and enough for 1080P. But the you can't overclock the it that much to match 7970 Ghz edition, that is a overclocked version over normal 7970.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> sure will call him at 11 am sharp and tell them that we are from tdf...
> 
> hey guys few questions..
> how many fans can maximus v gene support..?
> ...



1. It doen't really matter actually. My motherboard have 6 fan support and I haven't connected a single one to motherboard because I like to control them myself. Anyway Gene supports 2 CPU fans and 3 chassis fans.
2. Better to go for 7950 as the price difference is not worth it I guess and for your need its more than capable.
3. Go for a IPS panel. Cilus has better knowledge in that area, ask him about monitor.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

just talked to mr rohit 
he will give me quotations in 20 min..


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 13, 2012)

Great! I am waiting for you to reply on prices . I want to buy a 7950 vapor-x as well if the prices are within my limits.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> just talked to mr rohit
> he will give me quotations in 20 min..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 13, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Great! I am waiting for you to reply on prices . I want to buy a 7950 vapor-x as well if the prices are within my limits.



It is 20.7+vat(@ 4%)


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks arsenalfan001. I guess I can make my purchase in next week then. Prices are really a steal. These are the lowest I have seen so far.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

Cpu : Intel i5 3570k=13900
Cpu Cooler : Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo =2250
Motherboard : Asus Maximus V Gene =15500
Ram : Gskill Ripjaws 2 X 4gb =2900
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar green 1tb=4300
Graphics Card : Saphhire Vapor X 7950 OC with Boost=21800
Power Supply : Corsair Tx 650 V2 =5400
Optical Drive : Asus 24X B5ST =1050
Cabinet : Corsair 400r =4700
UPS : APC Black 1100 =5250
OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit=6950

Price include vat and delivery


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2012)

Very good pricing there.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

cilus how is lg e2351 and samsung s23a350


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 13, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Thanks arsenalfan001. I guess I can make my purchase in next week then. Prices are really a steal. These are the lowest I have seen so far.



And change your signature also


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> Cpu : Intel i5 3570k=13900
> Cpu Cooler : Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo =2250
> Motherboard : Asus Maximus V Gene =15500
> Ram : Gskill Ripjaws 2 X 4gb =2900
> ...



Well including VAT and shipping charges, this is a real good deal. I guess that you are getting lower prices than Nehru Place right ??


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

i am getting exact same price but unable to find sapphire vapor x 7950 . instead m getting sapphire 7950 oc


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2012)

If you take out the delivery charges ,they will turn out cheaper than NP,Delhi any day. Chuck out the Green HDD and get the Blue instead. Everything else looks in place otherwise.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

ya had i been in kolkata i would have bought immediately

also in delhi vat is 5%



The Incinerator said:


> Chuck out the Green HDD and get the Blue instead. Everything else looks in place otherwise.



was thinking of wd black for 6100


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

^^ Good option.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 13, 2012)

Talked to Mr. Rohit from vedanta just now and they have quoted me a price of 21.8k(inclusive of all taxes) for sapphire vapor-x 7950 as well. I don't know if shipping is included or not(forgot to ask) but pricing is just extraordinary and I am gonna make the purchase by saturday most probably. Thanks to gameranand, they instantly recognized his name and were very cooperative once i mentioned that i was a TDF member.

@Naman Sorry for going a little off-topic on your thread. Since everyone was talking about vedanta so i thought I will mention my experience too.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 13, 2012)

no need to be sorry buddy
he was giving me shipping free

cheers to vedant for giving such amazing prices


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> was thinking of wd black for 6100



Good decision.


----------



## _AkasH_ (Dec 14, 2012)

21K for a 7950 is an amazing deal. Nice build.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 14, 2012)

Is 7950 < 670 <7970?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

More like 7970 > 7950 > 670


----------



## Myth (Dec 14, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Is 7950 < 670 <7970?



7950 competes with 670. 
7970 competes with 680. 

Results and benchmarks vary from site to site, but mostly the amd cards edge out the nvida cards.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2012)

GTX 670 and HD 7950 offers same level of performance in both full HD (1920X1080, 1920X1200) and xHD (2560X1600). But HD 7970 offers better performance over GTX 680 in XHD resolution due to its 3GB Video Ram and 384 bit bus (680 has 256 bit bus with 2GB Frame buffer). In full hd, both are comparable. But considering that 7970 comes more than 3K cheaper than 680, it is very hard to recommend the 680.



rohit32407 said:


> Talked to Mr. Rohit from vedanta just now and they have quoted me a price of 21.8k(inclusive of all taxes) for sapphire vapor-x 7950 as well. I don't know if shipping is included or not(forgot to ask) but pricing is just extraordinary and I am gonna make the purchase by saturday most probably. Thanks to gameranand, they instantly recognized his name and were very cooperative once i mentioned that i was a TDF member.
> 
> @Naman Sorry for going a little off-topic on your thread. Since everyone was talking about vedanta so i thought I will mention my experience too.



The delivery charges will be around 200 bucks for 3 day delivery time. I had a chat with Mr. Tapan from Vedant who told me about the approximate shipment cost. But it might be lesser


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 14, 2012)

@*Cilus* I talked to Mr Rohit and he offered me these prices-
Sapphire Vapor-x 7950 @ 21,850
Corsair carbide 400r @ 4800

All the prices are including taxes and shipping. I think these are mighty good prices. Have already deposited the money for cabinet(through online transfer). Will deposit 21,850 for GPU after 2:00 PM since ICICI doesn't take cash deposit before 2:00 PM.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry for being a lil' off-topic.. 
But, if I wanna get my components from Vedanta, what are the payment options they provide?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ Fund Transfer to their account by cash/RTGS/NEFT.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 14, 2012)

@rohit 32407 where do u live?


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 14, 2012)

Allahabad(U.P.) as of now .


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Fund Transfer to their account by cash/RTGS/NEFT.





Okay.


----------

